# Modified Bitumen or roll roofing



## Ricardo (May 8, 2008)

Hey there
I'm having trouble understanding the difference between Modified Bit roofing and roll roofing. I understand that they can look similar but are very different life expectancy and durability.
Any offers?
Ricardo


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

ROLL IS TYPICALLY PAPER BASE SATURATED WITH TAR WITH CERAMIC GRANULES IMPLANTED ON IT,NEEDS TO BE TARRED IN PLACE--rating1

modified bitumen has a polyester base,asaturated with tar and rubber additiveswith smooth or ceramic granule finish,can be tarred down,or better yet flame welded at seams to make it as one piece of roofing when complete rating 10


----------



## Ricardo (May 8, 2008)

Roofing God

Thanks for that. Guess my problem is I'm looking to buy this place with a flat roof over a sunroom 3 in. in 10 ft slope. Metal edge flashing.The roofing lengths are roughly 36 in wide with 3 inch overlapped. No seams showing through below this covering. Grey granules, no tar residue except for slight bit at some seams. Actually looks a bit patched together in places. At least its well enough sealed down that I can't peel up a corner to get a look at it.
I'm at a loss, cause I know roll roofing only is good for a few years.

Ricardo


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

post pics,it sounds like modified bitumen,which can give you 10-20 years or longer
rolll roofing(90#)can be torn by hand but not the mod. bit.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Some laymen erroneously call Modified Bitumen, "Roll Roofing", since it does come in a roll, but the more accepted definition of "Roll Roofing" is the cheap 90 # granulated material, just as TRG has already stated.

You would be able to easily grab a corner and pull it apart, but not so with the Mod Bit membrane.

Ed


----------



## Ricardo (May 8, 2008)

Roofing God

Ya, no pics of the roof, but what you've described, it must be mod Bit. I know people do dumb ka ka sometimes, but it would have been a lot of work to install this for 5 or so years of service. Didn't mention that 4 skylights involved as well.
If I can nab a photo tomorrow I'll post it.

Thanks so much for your input.
Cheers
Ricardo


----------



## Ricardo (May 8, 2008)

Ed
Ta for that bit. 
Yes, I couldn't grab anything to have a look see. The thing that troubled me was that the surface looked so similar to rolled roofing which I am familiar with.

Thanks ED


----------



## BobA (Mar 28, 2008)

Ed,

Throw up a couple pics of my roof so he can see why to _not_ go with the rolled roofing.

Bob from Elgin


----------

